# Female Hemichromis lifalili



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't see this pic either due to my crappy computer. But I'm sure she's a nice fish anyhow.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

CM, thanks for the vote of confidence. LOL. Actually you're not missing much. I"m still trying to learn this photo thing and I'm subjecting everyone to my experiments.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

looking good ron, something that might help, google irfanview, its a photo editing program thats super easy to use, you can shrink them a little so those of us with tiny old monitors can see it with out scrolling around. and it might help crop and cut the pics if you ever want too (and its free)

pretty jewel by the way...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice ron, what's hiding in the back?


----------



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

I take a lot of pics of my fish, most of them come out real nice. Try taking them at a 45 deg angle from the side. Light will tend to bounce away and lessen the flash showing up in the pic.
Good Luck.
Richard


----------

